# Do I have to work my notice while being made redundant



## laroukine (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello;
I have few concern about my current work situation,
I have been working for this company a little over 18 months, it is a tecom company, i went on maternity and by the time i came back the company was bough by another company, the new bosses decided to eliminate my position and make me redundant, they mentioned cost cutting as reason, i have been informed of my redundancy verbally 10 days after my return from maternity, the new boss that i have never met is the one who informed me without the presence of my direct line manager (who was on holiday at that time).
30 days passed and i still did not receive any written notification about my termination even if in my contract and in the UAE labour law it says that termination notice must be given in writing, I had to ask to get my letter that was dated of 3 days back, 
the letter stated that my notice period started last month and i have been offered only 1 month compensation. i know that backdated notice is not legal so i consulted tecom to have their opinion and they informed me that my notice starts from the day i receive it in writing, and that i am entitle to 3 months compensation obviously because i came back from maternity and if i am to be employed by a new company they will need to give me 2 extra breaks per day to nurse my baby and no company will accept to employ me on this basis, 
my company is now checking with the relevant authorities, but in the meantime they want me to work, while obviously i don't want because i am being made redundant but i think it is more of an unfair dismissal, because if you want to cut cost you don't release only 1 person knowing that there are 5 other people on much higher salaries who are leaving at their own will, so the budget is there to keep me and offer me another position. so now my question is do I have to work during my notice if i am made redundant? technically my position does not exist anymore so what should i work or why should i ? 
please help on this, and i appreciate everyone's effort. 
thank you


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Best checking with the Ministry of Labour, but IIRC you need to work your notice period (1 month) if the employer requests you to, but not for the period of the additional compensation (3 months).

In my last job we made a couple of people redundant, we gave them letters giving them notice that their final day of work would be 1 month from the date on the letter, and at the end of the month, they were paid 3 months' compensation on top of their final salary, gratuity and accrued holidays.


----------



## laroukine (Feb 3, 2014)

Gavtek said:


> Best checking with the Ministry of Labour, but IIRC you need to work your notice period (1 month) if the employer requests you to, but not for the period of the additional compensation (3 months).
> 
> In my last job we made a couple of people redundant, we gave them letters giving them notice that their final day of work would be 1 month from the date on the letter, and at the end of the month, they were paid 3 months' compensation on top of their final salary, gratuity and accrued holidays.


thank you Gavtek, i actually have 2 months notice which i found it long for a job that does no longer exist  but i will work it not to lose the payment for it,
i am still fighting for 3 months compensation


----------

